# Painting Dryvit questions



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Is there any maintenance benefit to repainting it the same color? 

Obviously rolling paint onto dryvit will change the apperance by filling in (for a lack of a better word) the texture of it. I personaly think that defeats the purpose of the stuff. 

I have had a bad experience brushing and rolling the Dryvit before. It was a very large wall and the cut in was more solid than the roll and you could see lines from the roller. We where using sun-proof flat. 

On the other hand I have had sucess spraying a even coat on, but that would not seal the dryvit. I imagine there wouldn't be any maintenace benefit to applying it that way. 

What is the best paint consistency to use (thinner or thicker) and what is the prefered paint to use?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Any exterior paint will work. You just want to make sure to keep a wet edge. I would us a flat paint. I usually thin my paint.Don't leave any excess on the roller/ brush edges.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

tape off everything spray and back roll use shields no brushing


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

....Back when people paid "a fair price"..we used Elastomeric Coating. It comes in latex. Use a big sprayer, and always eat your vegtables.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Woody, your getting ahead of yourself, apples!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Woody said:


> ....Back when people paid "a fair price"..we used Elastomeric Coating. It comes in latex. Use a big sprayer, and always eat your vegtables.


What the hell are talking about woody?


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahhh I was really proud of that reply. If any one has a copy send it to me.


----------



## Fry (Jan 6, 2009)

Back story is that the dryvit I had to paint was sixty feet up in the air on the top of this house with a incredible pitch. The best idea my employer had was to set up two tiers of scaffolding and set a forty footer on that. As much fun as that sounded there was no way wanted to do that. Especially considering that they wanted it painted the same damn color. So I was trying to come up with a sound excuse not to do it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a rule with my employees: "If you dont feel safe doing it...DONT!", otherwise it's just a potential accident waiting to happen. There were some I didnt feel safe on. Got to the point where I wouldnt even take on those jobs.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Woody, your getting ahead of yourself, apples!


Roger that, ..pears, are a little better ?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fry said:


> Back story is that the dryvit I had to paint was sixty feet up in the air on the top of this house with a incredible pitch. The best idea my employer had was to set up two tiers of scaffolding and set a forty footer on that. As much fun as that sounded there was no way wanted to do that. Especially considering that they wanted it painted the same damn color. So I was trying to come up with a sound excuse not to do it.


We had climbing equipment when I worked as a painter. We did a huge job that half the building was over hanging water. We used the harness and repelled down.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

.... Never turn down "giving a bid"...Never !!

You could get a price from a rigging company, and add it to your bid....wtf

If you would be more humble, and except that.."You don't know everything" It would work for you.....just saying


----------

